# misfire mystery...



## sladeaudio (Mar 25, 2005)

97 maxima se auto here. ok, here we go. these are codes from the ecu reader, not the OBDII codes but ive done the translating. first we get 0201 also known as P1320 misfire i believe. checked for tolerances on coilpacks, come to find out i had oil from below all in sparkplug chambers on the rear bank. replaced gaskets that sit around plug chambers, now no oil, i did fix something. ran fine for a day after ecu reset. starts studdering again, but now with 0201 and 0701 which is multiple cylinder misfire. replaced all coilpacks and ran good for half a day. now i have a 0304 code, knock sensor. i have read that sometimes this code appears with others and that it is not the culprit. i have had thoughts that it could be the injectors causing the misfire. front back all have good resistance tolerances and i dont have a code for injectors. Is there a module that tells the individual coils to fire? could this be out of wack. studders usually when im not accelerating and below 55mph, usually smooth during accelaration but not always, and after it warms up, it bucks and kicks while at a stop light. I put it in park at a redlight which raises the RPM's slightly and it doesnt buck. just shed some light for me oh wise ones, im stumped.


----------



## sladeaudio (Mar 25, 2005)

*yep*

yep i see the problem


----------



## 97Taxima (Mar 25, 2005)

My car has the same damn problem, I have put on new coils, fuel filter, spark plugs, and crank sensor and it still has the same symptoms as yours above. If you find out what the problem is can you please let me know....I have been struggling to fix this thing for 3 months.


----------

